# ترددات كل شركات الاتصالات في المملكة العربية السعودية



## م.حاتم يوسف (10 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بحثت عن ترددات شبكات الجوال في السعودية.
لكن للاسف لا يوجد معلومات متوفرة بمواقع الشركات ولاحتى بهيئة الاتصالات.
المتوفر في مواقع عالمية مثل GSM arena ولكن اعتقد انها مصادر غير اكيدة.
ارجو من لدية الاستطاعه ان يزودني بترددات شبكات الجوال مفصلة( uplink و DownLink)
حسب الاتي ان امكن:
شركة الاتصالات السعودية STC:
2G:
3G:
4G:

موبايلي:
2G:
3G:
4G:

زين:
2G:
3G:
4G:
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

